
Magic Pen - Recorder - xiaomixiaoze
http://www.rabbit38.com/?p=2279
======
xiaomixiaoze
nice!

------
rabbit38
thx

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Is this a real product or a preview - what sort of error rate in transcription
does one get; what's the training period? How many languages does it do; will
it run on linux distros?

